# How do I use these gages?



## HMF (Nov 26, 2011)

I picked up some stuff on Ebay from a retiring machinist, some Starrett adjustable parallels, two 1-2-3 blocks in a wooden case (SPI-Eron, made in Japan), and these metal gages.
I bought it for the parallels- the rest came with it. The gages are all sizes, thicknesses, from about an inch diameter to 1/8".

My stupid newbie question- what are these gages, and what do I use them for?

Thanks.






:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## brucer (Nov 26, 2011)

Allthumbz said:


> I picked up some stuff on Ebay from a retiring machinist, some Starrett adjustable parallels, two 1-2-3 blocks in a wooden case (SPI-Eron, made in Japan), and these metal gages.
> I bought it for the parallels- the rest came with it. The gages are all sizes, thicknesses, from about an inch diameter to 1/8".
> 
> My stupid newbie question- what are these gages, and what do I use them for?
> ...




you can use pin gages for checking precision hole sizes. 
you can use the adjustable parallels to measure slots (expand parallel inside the slot and mic over the adjustable parallels).


----------



## brucer (Nov 27, 2011)

its also good to have 2 or 3 sets of 1-2-3 blocks you'll use multiple sets in a mill at some point, i have 4 pair at work and 2 pair at home..  used for setting parts up on a parallel plane, supporting long parts

 you can also check angles with the gage pins, but that's a more advanced practice..


----------

